# Raceglaze Clearmist Detailer Carnauba Wax Spray



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

I was given the following products to see how I feel they compare against the products I normally use.

*The Product:* Raceglaze Clearmist Detailer Carnauba Wax Spray. Supplied By Mark @ Raceglaze

From the Internet.

Clearmist Detailer 
Carnauba Wax Spray.
A fine Carnauba wax spray-on liquid which cleans and waxes to enhance showroom shine and add protection between waxing applications. Spray-on wipe-off for fast touch up on all painted surfaces. Leaves no white residue around badges, under bonnet, sills or on black plastic/rubber. Ideal for a quick finish when you arrive at events.
We've reduced the price of the original 250ml bottle from £12.99 to £9.99 and added a great value 500ml size at £18.99

Pack: 250ml 
Price: £9.99
Product Code: RG5

*Packaging:*
Again this was a 250mm bottle with distinctive logo making it instantly recognisable as a Raceglaze product. Again, I disagree with the 8-10 cars per bottle as I would think I could get 12-14 cars out of this bottle

*Product & Fragrance:*
This has a chemical smell but not unpleasant. Again this has a slight chemical smell but not unpleasant

*The Test:*
Once again I am using the 2010 Land Rover Freelander that I have used in the previous test. It was just a progression of the detail using same brand products. Initially I had concerns about layering it after the polish, but then I thought that this is what happens normally so it is a fair test. However to cross reference the test I also washed my Mondeo and used it as an aid to drying so if you want please check out the pictures in the Aqua Wash review.

*The Pictures:*










*My Findings:*
Once again I found this to be an AMAZING product to use it spritzed on easily, however during the test the spray head failed, I am not sure to the slightly thicker nature of the product or I was unlucky to get a bad one. I replaced it with a different one I had and have had no more problems. It is hard to truly test this product as it is always put on after other products but I did find it added an extra glossiness to the finish after the polish and dirt defiantly does not stick to the paint. I also found water did not stay on the paint either but instead ran off smoothly and effortlessly. Price wise it is more expensive that others that are equally as good, but also it is better than products that are not quite as good so VFM really depends on your budget. On a tight budget they may be a "better" alternative but I defiantly would not hesitate to buy another bottle when this is finished. What I would like to see is possible a gallon version available.

*DW Rating: 100%*










*Conclusion:*
I can talk for hours about my findings but to be honest there is only one question I need to answer. Would I buy this product and use it on regular details.

YES indeed. Once again as the pictures show, maximum results for minimum effort. This jeep had finish comparable to a well detailed car and in total I would have spent no more than 2 hours doing this (less if I did not stop to take pictures). Yes it may be the layering that has added to the overall finish, but then this is how the product is meant to be used. I used it both as a finish to LSP application as a final wipe down and as a drying aid after washing and the results were both the same an excellent product indeed….

I rate this product 100%, Depending on how it lasts….


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

*Raceglaze Clearmist Detailer Carnauba Wax Spray.*

*Price & Availability*
Raceglaze have recently rejigged the pricing on this and say:
"We've reduced the price of the original 250ml bottle from £12.99 to £9.99 and added a great value 500ml size at £18.99"

*Used on:*
VW Golf Shadow Blue

*Product Information and Instructions:*
A fine Carnauba wax spray-on liquid which cleans and waxes to enhance showroom shine and add protection between waxing applications. Spray-on wipe-off for fast touch up on all painted surfaces. Leaves no white residue around badges, under bonnet, sills or on black plastic/rubber. Ideal for a quick finish when you arrive at events.

*Packaging:*
Typically distinct packaging from Razeglaze, distinctive with a host of information on it. Comes complete with fine mist sprayer in order to use it.

















*Appearance & Fragrance:*
Fragrance isn't that of a typical QD these days in that it doesn't smell of fruit. It does however have that classic car cleaning smell I felt, and smells like a good product.

*Cutting and Cleaning Power:*
As this was a quick detailer this is not applicable to this review.

*Ease of use:*
This product is incredibly easy to use. I used it in conjunction with a Eurow microfibre and sprayed it directly on the panel and wiped with the towel before going over with a final buff. I found this was an incredibly easy way to apply the product and left great results.

The spray head gives total control over the amount of product used and is perfect for the product.

*Application Pictures:
*
Only after pictures today for the quick detailer:
*After:*









































*Finish:*
WOW! This quick detailer is fantastic, leaving a nice shine and adding that little bit of wetness to boot. As the pictures show, there is an incredible shine produced after a final wipedown with this product. It must be said also that this product was usable on black trim too and left that looking good also.

*Value:*
I'd say this product is incredible value for money for the type that it is. Slightly more expensive than other QDs in the market, and isn't a dilute it yourself but that doesn't detract from the value of this product. Due to the fine mist sprayer you can create a fine spray which uses little product to mist over a panel. I'd anticipate this bottle to last longer than those with convential sprays as the RG product eliminates overuse through this fine spray. And so in that respect I would consider it good value for money if you are looking for that special QD.

*Overall DW rating: 98%*









*Overall:*
Excellent, Raceglaze have done it again. Great product, easy to use, good value and certainly performs high. Using the Raceglaze products as a system, this could quite happily be used in between waxes to create that just waxed look for little effort. I'd anticipate you could finish an exterior in under an hour if a no rinse wash was to be utilised. Due to it being carnuaba based I wouldn't use it as a drying aid as it would prove expensive in the long run.

Thanks to Razeglaze for the sample.


----------

